# Hamburger Alternatives?



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi I have IBS-D and I have been only eating chicken breast and turkey. Plain.So I've been doing some research on alternatives for hamburgersand I just want to ask which ones you have the best experiences with and what I should try to avoid.so I'm thinking either...Boca Burgers, Morning Star, or Turkey burgers (any brand suggestions?)I want your opinion, experiences, or more suggestionsThanks guys


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you tend to get gassy from soy or beans I'd stick with low fat turkey burgers. You may also be able to find salmon burgers or chicken burgers.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is a link I found for some recipes for Ground Turkey & Chicken:http://busycooks.about.com/od/groundchickenandturkey/Ground_Chicken_and_Turkey_Recipes.htm


----------



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

Kathleen and BQ-Thank you for your quick responses. I will try turkey burgers tonight or tomorrow and I'll leave an update on how it went


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I find they can be a bit dry so I add things like chopped mushrooms & other veggies etc to bring some moisture.


----------



## Sugatree87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ground turkey, ground chicken, both low fat. Veggie burgers (hand made taste better). You can also add fillers in with the meat, if you don't want too much meat such as beans, rice, etc. I add onions and tomatoes in my Turkey burgers to prevent drying.


----------

